# When is the Calibre L688.2 (ETA A08.231) Going to be Available?



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

Anyone know when chronographs with the new ETA A08.231 (Longines L688.2) movement announced in March are going to be available in stores? Anyone have any idea on price, design or specs?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Usually it will take Six months to a year before that happens and the larger ADs will get them first. There're times when a market will get them
first, like a few years back, JLC released a new line in Singapore before
the rest of the World, it may have been the Squadra.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Ni info on price, but I think they will be available before Baselwordl 2010.


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm surprised there isn't more buzz and signaling. 

This is the first ever ETA automatic chrono movement by my reckoning and the first column wheel vertical clutch automatic chrono by ETA or Valjoux. With the move to Swatch brand only movement supply in 2010, I'd think this and the C01 would be new foundation movements for a major maker of chronographs and that the impending arrival of this movement would be tracked more closely.

Upon further research this is technically the second ETA automatic chrono design. The first was the oversized 16 1/2 ligne ETA Valgranges A07.211 used in the Concord C1 but based on an sharing numerous parts with the Valjoux 7750.


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

may be its cuz many ppl like me dont reaaly know about it much...now that you brought it to light Ray, I am surprised there isn't more buzz...what face is that movt going to get...any idea?


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

asadtiger said:


> may be its cuz many ppl like me dont reaaly know about it much...now that you brought it to light Ray, I am surprised there isn't more buzz...what face is that movt going to get...any idea?


This photo was released in the press package announcing the new movement before '09 Basel.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:-( Grooan, another chrono and in a terrible pose to boot.


Ray916MN said:


> This photo was released in the press package announcing the new movement before '09 Basel.


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

Watchbreath said:


> :-( Grooan, another chrono and in a terrible pose to boot.


I dunno :think: This marks the end of the Valjoux 7750 for Swatch and finally the arrival of a normal sized column wheel vertical clutch chrono for Swatch products.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

There's no Valjoux and hasn't been for years; it's ETA.


Ray916MN said:


> I dunno :think: This marks the end of the Valjoux 7750 for Swatch and finally the arrival of a normal sized column wheel vertical clutch chrono for Swatch products.


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

Watchbreath said:


> There's no Valjoux and hasn't been for years; it's ETA.


And the difference between the Valjoux 7750 and ETA 7750 is what?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

None.


Ray916MN said:


> And the difference between the Valjoux 7750 and ETA 7750 is what?


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

Watchbreath said:


> :-( Grooan, another chrono and in a terrible pose to boot.


And the "square peg in a round hole" date window too! Otherwise not bad if a bit plain, but the square date window bugs me from what I can see on the single photo. I like the lug shape though...

P.S. Congrats on the Longines forum, wishes do come true (sometimes)!


----------

